# [SOLVED]Problem z [COMPIZ'em] pod [KDE] w wersji 4.2.3

## asvalt

Witam, jak w temacie. Mój problem polega na tym, że podczas startu compiz'a [nie ma znaczenia czy compiz jest uruchamiany ręcznie czy przy starcie systemu] za każdym razem przenosi mnie go okienka logowania. jeśli nie uruchamiam compiza system działa jak trzeba.

Dodam, że wcześniej [na starym systemie] nie miałem takich "krzywych faz". System jest "świeży" i problem istnieje od pierwszego uruchomienia. 

Próbowałem rozwiązać ten problem poprzez uruchomienie python-updater'a z wersji 2.5 do 2.6. U mojego znajmego pomogło.

Próbowałem także reinstalacji całego pakietu compiz'a. Bez efektów.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i proszę o jakieś wskazówki.

Łukasz.

ps: jestem średnio zaawansowanym użytkownikiem Gentoo  :Smile: 

ps2: przeglądałem logi, nietstey nie ma tam żadnego błędu...

ps3: Compiz w wersji 0.8.2-r1 i kde w wersji 4.2.3.

ps4: system jest jak najbardziej aktualny.

ps5: wszystkie dodatkowe wymagane informacje będę dorzucał w miarę potrzeb.

Edycja.

Dodam, że próbowałem również compiz-replace, daje identyczny efekt.

Jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie to jądro jest w wersji 2.6.29-r4 i było kompilowane jak zawsze ręcznie.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by asvalt on Mon Jun 22, 2009 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Jaki xorg? 2.6.29-r4 u mnie na 1.5.3 powodowało zwiechy systemu. Po drugie: KDE4 ma Kwin'a, więc compiz się może kłócić niejako. Wyłączyłeś kwin?

----------

## SlashBeast

compiz startuje z replace pewnie i zabija kwina, przejmujac jego zadania. Co do zwichj, oboje nie macie karty intela czasem?

----------

## asvalt

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> compiz startuje z replace pewnie i zabija kwina, przejmujac jego zadania. Co do zwichj, oboje nie macie karty intela czasem?

 

Tak, karta intelowska 965G [zintegrowana z płytą główną]. Compiz startuje z --replace.

Co do Xorga, w tej chwili nie mam jak tego sprawdzić bo komputer mam w pracy ale chyba wersja 1.5.3 czyli ta która podałeś. Rzeczywiście zamula mi coś trochę kompa po tym ostatnim instalowaniu... ;/

Pozdrawiam

Edycja:

Xorg jest w wersji 1.5.3-r6.Last edited by asvalt on Fri May 29, 2009 5:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> compiz startuje z replace pewnie i zabija kwina, przejmujac jego zadania. Co do zwichj, oboje nie macie karty intela czasem?

 

Zastępczo, ale tak. Radeonek obecnie odmówił współpracy (choć ostatnie badania wskazują na zwalony slot).

----------

## asvalt

Zmieniłem wersję xorg'a z 1.5.3-r6 na 1.5.3-r5. Działa poprawnie, nie ma problemu już ze zwisami ale ciągle nie mogę się uporać z compizem.

Jestem w trakcie reinstalacji compiz'a na wsześniejszą wersję, jaki będzie wynik - dam znać. Tym czasem prosiłbym o dalsze wskazówki...

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------

## Crenshaw

wylacz sobie ekran logowania (tzn. kdm'a) wlacz X'y przez startx, wlacz compiza, jesli sie wywali i x'y nie wstana to sugeruje przeinstalowanie sterownika do karty graficznej na inna wersje

----------

## SlashBeast

skoro to intel, to >=xorg-server-1.6, kernel >=2.6.29 i sterownik >=2.7

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> skoro to intel, to >=xorg-server-1.6, kernel >=2.6.29 i sterownik >=2.7

 

xorg-server-1.5.3-r2

zen-sources-2.6.28-r7

xf86-video-intel-2.6.1

i co?  :Neutral: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   skoro to intel, to >=xorg-server-1.6, kernel >=2.6.29 i sterownik >=2.7 
> 
> xorg-server-1.5.3-r2
> 
> zen-sources-2.6.28-r7
> ...

 

I nic. z takim zestawem nie masz praktyczne zadnej wydajnjosci. Ja podalem zestaw dla nowych xow z GEM'em. Odpal na swoim zestawie cos pod wine z uzyciem OpenGL, albo Ci zamaluje ekran artefaktami, albo wywali x-server. U mnie wszystko smiga cudownie na x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3. x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 i kernelu 2.6.30-rc7 z linux-phc.

----------

## Belliash

na takiej konfiguracji to ja mam:

```
6362 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1272.272 FPS

6132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1226.304 FPS
```

compiz chodzi az milo z 'best' ustawieniami... a wine nie uzywam... po co mi?  :Neutral: 

----------

## asvalt

Witam, pisze dopiero teraz bo wcześniej nie miałem możliwości.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> skoro to intel, to >=xorg-server-1.6, kernel >=2.6.29 i sterownik >=2.7

 

Ustawiłem tak jak sugerujesz ale niestety nic to nie dało. Compiz dalej świruje.

Będę jeszcze kombinował.

Jeśli się nie uda to zainstaluje jeszcze raz cały system, być może coś skiepściłem przy ostatniej instalacji.

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> wylacz sobie ekran logowania (tzn. kdm'a) wlacz X'y przez startx, wlacz compiza, jesli sie wywali i x'y nie wstana to sugeruje przeinstalowanie sterownika do karty graficznej na inna wersje

 

Compiz się wywala ale X'y wstają.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

bo jak juz delikatnie staralem sie dac do zrozumienia... xorg ani sterownik nie maja tu nic do rzeczy.. ma dzialac i tyle...

problemu doszukiwalbym sie w samym xorg.conf, compizie, moze mesa...

----------

## asvalt

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> bo jak juz delikatnie staralem sie dac do zrozumienia... xorg ani sterownik nie maja tu nic do rzeczy.. ma dzialac i tyle...
> 
> problemu doszukiwalbym sie w samym xorg.conf, compizie, moze mesa...

 

Na tej konfiguracji xorg.conf jechały 3 moje wcześniejsze systemy, raz sobie to ustawiłem i później już tylko kopiowałem do systemu.

Próbowałem 2 wersji comiz'a 0.8.2-r1 oraz 0.8. W akcie desperacji zmieniałem także kde na wsześniejszą wersje  :Wink: 

Zabieram się za mesę.

----------

## Belliash

stare xorg.conf nie musza dzialac z nowym serwerem... ale nie bede gdybal... przeciez nawet go nie pokazales....

----------

## Garrappachc

Heh.

```
[root][garrappachc] # emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 (...)

[root][garrappachc] # emerge -pv =xorg-server-1.6

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6".

[root][garrappachc] # eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 (~)1.4.2 1.5.3-r5 1.5.3-r6 [M](~)1.6.1.901-r2 [M](~)1.6.1.901-r3

[root][garrappachc] # emerge -pv =xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (29 Apr 2009)

# packages currently in the x11 overlay which will soon be moved to portage

# see bug #260582 for xorg-server 1.6.1 issues

# see bug #174434 for xcb-related issues (not all are blocker)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

[root][garrappachc] # 

```

Hard masked? Nie mam ochoty na bugi.

----------

## Belliash

a co to ma wspolnego z tematem? zaloz sobie wlasny... zebys chcociaz mial taki same problem....

----------

## asvalt

Witam, problem rozwiązałem poprzez założenie "zewnetrznej" karty - GF 6600GT.

Zdecydowałem się na ten krok po tym jak na Windows'ie zaczeły się dziać różne dziwne rzeczy, typu 4-ro bitowa jakość kolorów.

Dziękuję za wszystkie wskazówki.

Pozdrawiam

Łukasz.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

asvalt, dodaj "[SOLVED]" przed tematem - jak każe regulamin.

----------

